# Mighty Hoop by Hoop Master



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had used this new hoop from HoopMaster....The Mighty Hoop...

Embroidery Hooping Devices, The New Hooping Device, HoopMaster, By Midwest Products

Looks nice, just wanted to know if it worked as well as it appears to...


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought the 5.5" and 11"x13" We've used them to hoop oilcloth (slippery) bags in a snap that would normally quite often take many, many attempts at hooping. If they would have made a 6x12" hoop I would have bought that instead of the 11x13 because we use our Durkhee 6x12 on a regular basis. I haven't yet had to hoop over a zipper but it holds our bags drum tight.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea I watched the video on the site and it looks like it would be a great thing to have in the shop. Lots of stuff can pose a challenge to hoop, looks like that might be a good solution...


----------



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the 5.5 inch Mighty Hoop and love it. I did have to order the less magnetic hoop back to use with thinner garments, as the one that comes with the Mighty Hoop is VERY powerful (it will pinch your fingers if you're not careful). 
I use my Mighty Hoop with t-shirts, blankets, baby items, and bags with no problems. It's faster than regular hoops and leaves much less hoop burn. I still prefer Fast Frames for backpacks and items with zippers close to where I need to hoop.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Has anyone used it on a Carhartt jacket?

They look great, but need to know if they REALLY hold stuff.

TIA
Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Well on this forum everybody loves the hoopmaster
and I am thinking of buying one myself.
Just wodering wich sizes


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Cutting_Edge said:


> Has anyone used it on a Carhartt jacket?
> 
> They look great, but need to know if they REALLY hold stuff.


I saw it demonstrated with a Carhartt jacket at the Nashville show last weekend - full back & left chest (including pocket & zipper) appeared to hold very well.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

I have not personally used it, but I talked to a shop owner who swears by them. A whole day of Carhartt and she can still lift her arms above her head. That kinda says it all.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

I understand you can use it on almost everything but on à Polo for example is it better than the regular hoops or not?


----------



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

I use the Mighty Hoop on anything and everything since it's much quicker to hoop and leaves little to no hoop burn. I've had no problems using it on polo shirts.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

GatorTots said:


> I have the 5.5 inch Mighty Hoop and love it. I did have to order the less magnetic hoop back to use with thinner garments, as the one that comes with the Mighty Hoop is VERY powerful (it will pinch your fingers if you're not careful).
> I use my Mighty Hoop with t-shirts, blankets, baby items, and bags with no problems. It's faster than regular hoops and leaves much less hoop burn. I still prefer Fast Frames for backpacks and items with zippers close to where I need to hoop.


I am sorry I actualy mean can you use a fast frame for everything?
Cause I think maybe the fast frames can beat the usual hoops and maybe the hoopmaster ?
Let me know


----------



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

I only use my Fast Frames for bags and other small items that I cannot use the Mighty Hoop or regular hoop for. I wouldn't trust sticky stabilizer to hold a knit shirt tightly enough, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ecampbell (Jul 14, 2010)

Has anyone used it for stitch-intensive full back designs? I have the nagging feeling that it loosen over the course of a very long run.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I tell you what...the mighty hoop clamps really tight. I'm very careful about putting it away lest my fingers get caught in between the two pieces. That being said, if you were overly concerned you could also just put a couple of spring clamgs on the edges of the might hoop as extra insurance.

Fast frames. I never use sticky back. I just hoop a piece of backing to the fast frame opening with cam clamps and then put the item on the frame and use black binder clamps to hold the item to the fast frame..


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

And if you use the one you can press(heat) on it? Or is it the fastframe in combination with the backing you mean just want to know your opinion


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

And if you use the one you can press(heat) on it? 

I'm not sure what you mean...

Or is it the fastframe in combination with the backing you mean just want to know your opinion. 

We have fastframes, ICTCS and the mighty hoop in addition to regular hoops. We use regular hoops whenever possible. Mighty Hoop is my second choice. ICTCS third and fastframe last. There are times when the fastframe is the only one that will work. But when I use the fastframe that's how I generally hoop it up. Do you know what I mean by the cam clamps...my mistake...clam clips. Google clam clip and you'll see what I use to clamp the backing down to the fastframe.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

That is usefull so regular hooping whenever possible is your first(best) option for quality?


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Regular circular hoops whenever possible. The circular hoops provide even tension on the material as you press the hoop in.


----------



## pspemb (Jan 31, 2011)

I have had problems with my 4-head Tajima machine while using the Mighty Hoops. 
1.) The software became contaminated and needed to be reloaded.
2.) Constant false thread breaks, both upper and lower. I can only assume this is due to the magnetism causing parts to stick. The problem resolves with standard hoops.
3.) The embroidery heads are getting magnetized. Not sure what the end results of THAT will be!
Has anyone else had these problems?


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

No never had that problem.
Succes!


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry, never noticed that type of behavior.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not too much going to move once it is hooped with the Mighty Hoop. I have the 5.5. I would not want to do shirts without it. I used it on Augusta satin jackets with sweatshirt fleece lining. WONDERFUL! Hooping was a dream.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree about the Augusta coaches jackets. We did a couple dozen using the Mighty Hoop. Wonderful


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

pspemb said:


> I have had problems with my 4-head Tajima machine while using the Mighty Hoops.
> 1.) The software became contaminated and needed to be reloaded.
> 2.) Constant false thread breaks, both upper and lower. I can only assume this is due to the magnetism causing parts to stick. The problem resolves with standard hoops.
> 3.) The embroidery heads are getting magnetized. Not sure what the end results of THAT will be!
> Has anyone else had these problems?


I've been using them for several months with my Barudan single-head and so far have had no problems other than a pinched finger now and then.


----------

